
Ask HN: Your Worst Hiring Experience - Sukayna
1. Worst hiring experience (or best hiring experience)<p>2. What made it so?<p>3. If you could have designed your ideal hiring experience what would it have looked like?
======
AnimalMuppet
Two stories.

First, the worst _hiring_ experience: I interviewed in February. Not a phone
screen - a full, in-person interview. It went well. But then the company had a
hiring freeze. I was hired in, IIRC, September. Six months from interview to
offer. That was not particularly anybody's fault, but the circumstances worked
out badly.

Second, the worst _on-boarding_ experience: On Monday, I got a cubicle and a
badge. On Tuesday, I got a trash can. On Wednesday, I got a computer. On
Thursday, I got network access. Why was it that way? Because the hiring
manager was on vacation the week I started, and forgot to delegate the job of
getting me set up to someone else.

~~~
Sukayna
Thanks for sharing. Both sound like very unfortunate experiences. I think part
of it is perhaps related to not being very intentional about providing a good
candidate experience and an even better on-boarding experience, both crucial
imo.

------
theshadowknows
I interviewed with a company. Things went great. We were on the same page. I
was very up front with where I wanted to go as far as compensation. When the
offer came they said they couldn’t justify the salary because it was quite a
bit more than what I’m making now. I laughed at them. Said I wasn’t asking for
a raise and that I wasn’t going to beg them for a salary we had discussed a
month prior. That’s startups for you I guess.

